# How many ducks did you kill last year



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

I killed up to 150 ducks this year the kinds I shot were redhead,teal,bluebill,canvasback,bufflehead,mallards,and mergansers


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah i piled up the mergansers too...........field hunting those things is wild!


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

i shot 83 ducks all different kinds, i live in sd so lots of kinds of ducks to shoot


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Flick you are 'sota to the core


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Hunting, ultimately has little to do with the number of animals brought to bag. Even a person with relatively little hunting knowledge can kill a bunch of animals if he is willing to pull the trigger often enough.

Hunting is about learning about, and participating in, the natural world.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I lost count but numbers dont really matter anyways cause being outdoors is what really matters, but a pile of birds in teh blind makes it a whole lot sweeter.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Good post ADN.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I did not kill a one. You see I always aim out in front of them and they seem to fly right into my pattern. I just can't understand dem crazy ducks!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

836.... nah only bout 40 or 50 this year, pretty slow year but it was still a blast to see the sun rise and the kids smilein. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

zero, I don't eat them.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I had a decent year duck wise, I shot 56 ducks and ONLY 16 geese. Kinda dissapointing but I had a lot of fun


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.huntingsnows.com/album.php?p ... lbum=users

go to hunter_58346 album,,,,just a few pics


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

It's not about the total number, its about sittin in the duck boat at sunrise drinking a cup of coffee with your old man, or hunting buddy. I could sit out there all day and not get a duck and still be satified with the hunt. Getting a couple birds only makes it better.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

sure, its not all about numbers... but you can't knock someone for keeping track (shouldn't we all be doing that to give the feds better stats anyways?). if it wasn't about killing, it wouldn't be hunting, it would be bird watching.

but, i don't post numbers do to a lot of reasons, but if the feds ask i'll let them know.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

dang you guys had good season!

Guess how many i shot! WHOAHHH OH YEAH 1


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

about 50 mallards and a few pintails-20 canadas and one snow to date


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

We had a pretty darn good year in Iowa. Best one in a long time. Shot some were in the 160 range. That week or two of straight west winds and not NW really helped us this year! Only 2 Canadians. I agree though that there is nothing like sharing a blind with good friends and looking over at your dog and he has his eyes glued to the sky. That sun coming up over the horizon with snow on the trees and the only open water is the 30 by 30 hole you opened up at 4 in the morning. In my state duck hunting is not as big as deer hunting and every fall my friends try to get me and my hunting partner out of the duck boat and in to the tree stand but I will tell you what it is like pulling teeth to get us out of that. U cant sit there and bullsh*t in a tree stand and that is were a majority of the fun is at for me.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i shot 2 ducks and 6 geese....it was a slow year here in MI....that and i didn't make it out as much as i would have liked....


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Probably shot around a 150 or so. Actually a pretty down year for me. Didn't get out as much as I would have liked to. I agree its not all about the numbers, its definately about the time you get to spend doing what you enjoy. I've never shot a single merganser though, hell, dont think I've ever seen more than a dozen in my life. Would be really interested in shooting me some of those.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Slow in Michigan? How bout non-existant. I shot more ducks in Illinois this year than I did Michigan and hunted fewer times. Anyone out in ND know of any property for sale?


----------



## hunter_08 (Oct 8, 2005)

I shot about 50 ducks little bit of everything but couldnt be more proud of our 6 month old lab cant wait to c when she hits the prime of her hunting life.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I shot a few. I had some of those days where the greenheads kept coming. Those days that keep ya coming back for more. My only dissapointment was not being able to do it every day of the season. Only about 186 days (give or take a week), and we'll be back at it.


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

55+ days and nearly as many different hunting partners including numerous youths... doves, bluewinged teal, sandhill cranes, resident Canadas, migrators, ducks, snows, ross', specks. My 6 year old bagged his first ever, a handsome drake woodie; the 8 year old's firsts included a limit of cranes, doves, several honkers (one banded), a bufflehead, first Ross' goose, specklebelly, big bull spring. My 4 year-old BLF, Delta, fetched up a tad over 800 all-inclusive. Hardware: 2 neck collars (a Canada and a snow), 2 mallards, 4 snows.


----------



## teamplug'em (Mar 2, 2006)

me and my roomates at college shot 532 ducks and 80 geese.we thought it was a great season considering we are still in college.
Cody Teamplug'em


----------



## ducky16 (Mar 29, 2006)

The duck hunting here in alberta was a little slow but the goose hunting was pretty hot. 32 ducks, mostly mallerds and 71 canadas + 2 snows.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

teamplug'em said:


> me and my roomates at college shot 532 ducks Cody Teamplug'em


Good thing there isn't such a thing as a possession limit ehhh.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I had friends back home that never had roast duck..so when I was goose hunting..I took 3 gadwalls that came over the spread... 3 for 3. They tasted pretty good.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> me and my roomates at college shot 532 ducks and 80 geese.we thought it was a great season considering we are still in college.


just kinda curious how did you pick the numbers 532 and 80? must be a local warden in Bottno that can check these guys out isn't there? Sorta like what happened to Jason Mitchel, wasn't he cornered after a statement he made went public on a video?


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

532???

That's 88 1/2 limits. Posession is twice the daily limit = 44 possession limits. Either you have lots of roommates, who can also eat lots of ducks or, you might want to re-think your bragging on a public forum where wardens and ethical hunters lurk. :eyeroll:


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I remember when I once counted ducks. That is level 3. I have since graduated into a higher level of waterfowling, I am now at level 4, one away from the highest level which is 5.

At level 5, you are no longer driving like a mad man the last hour of daylight looking for the best spot in the County, you don't care if the guys in the pond a mile away limited out and you only bagged 2 - you have been there and done that, you start using the words harvested or bagged rather than killed, you walk away from 3 days of hunting in a row where you shot half a limit of birds that worked really close and you made clean hits and say to yourself "I just had some of the finest hunting a guy could have", you get more enjoyment watching your best bud make a nice shot than you do actually taking the shot yourself, your not the first one to shoot when the order is given to "take em", you could care less if you only need one more bird to "fill out" and you leave the field early, you have a passion for waterfowl conservation, you enjoy honing off season waterfowl skills like dog training, and listing to others brag about the number of birds they "killed" repulses you because it reminds you of what you once were.

Hydro.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

i still hunt with guys that have to jump up and say how many they shot out of a flock after we decoy them. **** just cracks me up and you would think that at 25 years old they would start to outgrow the childness but maybe next year. As far as the number of ducks i shot it was 533!! Beat that. :lol:


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

Hydro870,

You got it.

I hope we can share a field one day!


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

Hydro, I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

harvested, bagged are city dwellers terms, out here when we harvest we use tractors and combines and machinery, never guns for harvest. We kill animals for food, the entire animal must die to eat it, you can't just harvest a steak off it. And bagged, that has to come from the military from when they put dead soldiers in a body bag. Is it respectful to the fallen soldiers to bag animals too. I suppose in this ever more PC world where men worry about their looks more than women I should learn to expect the bizarre.

I hope you don't expect us country folks to change the way we talk.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

This is a philosphical difference that has nothing to do with one's place of residence. There are those who live in cities that are blood hunters and there are those who live in rural areas who see hunting as participating in the natural world not as being dominators of it.

Yes, animals die when we hunt however there are different reasons people hunt.

There are those who like to "hunt" because they find pleasure in causing harm or killing something.

There are those who hunt because of the challenge that it presents. Because of the chance to be out in solitude and to learn.

There is a progression people go through in life. It is something that shows up in all sorts of hobbies and professions. A younger, less secure person feels the need to do really well and let everyone know. This is an attempt to show merit and to prove one's worth. It is an instinct passed down by generations. Look at the different cultures and you can see it reflected in the training of warriors and the individual's attempt to show bravery. Slowly people become more secure in who they are and become content with their abilities and the need to boast to everyone disappears. It is a slower process for some and some may never grow out of the stage of needing to boast about everything.

Somewhere in almost everyone is the feeling that they need to tell others how good of a hunter they are. But there are some that also realize that hunting isn't about numbers of kills or boasting at the local bar. It is about the experience.

Hydro has some good input.

It's about growing, like so many other things in life, it's about becoming secure in who you are. Some people will always feel the need to prove themselves. The rest of us will just find it obnoxious and also sad that these people can't appreciatte wildlife as more than just something to kill.


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

wow you all really need to worry less about other people. The point of this forum was just to see how hunters did this year. There really is no need to put down other people or talk like you know more about something then another person. If you do just keep it to yourself or post about it in another topic. And to say that saying how many birds you killed is bragging and then go on an brag about how you are a better person or a more ethical hunter because of how you talk about your kill different or just dont talk about it at all is just being a hypocrite. 
Now back on topic I didn't actually keep track of how many birds i *KILLED* this year probably because i had a pretty slow season. Thank you too all who stayed on topic :beer: even though for some of this post i didnt. But i did get to the point.
Congrats to all who had a good year


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Some people will always feel the need to prove themselves. The rest of us will just find it obnoxious and also sad that these people can't appreciatte wildlife as more than just something to kill


Good stuff ADN :beer:


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Some people will always feel the need to prove themselves. The rest of us will just find it obnoxious and also sad that these people can't appreciatte wildlife as more than just something to kill


I'll Second that, Great Quote ADN. :beer:


----------

